# R9 280X nur 30% Last und viel zu wenig FPS...



## Hille82 (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo miteinander.

Ich hatte vorher eine HD6870 drin mit 1 GB VRam die lief mit mittlere/hohe Settings konstant bei 60FPS im PvE dank I5-3570K@4,4Ghz.
Jetzt mit der neuen R9 280X startet das Spiel im Idle-Mode o.O
Dann muss ich erstmal kurz Auflösung ändern um meine Graka quasi zu aktiveren.
Und nun liegen aktuell mit mittlere/hohe Settings grad mal 45-50 FPS an bei gerade mal 30% GPU-Last.
Da mit der alten Karte aber mehr drin war kann ja unmöglich der Prozessor limitieren.

Hat einer von euch eine R9 280X und kann dieses Verhalten bestätigen ? Bzw weiss jmd was an machen könnte ? Treiber sind aktuell (14.4) und Temps liegen auch bei 60 Grad das kann ausgeschlossen werden... Vielen Dank


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. Juni 2014)

Welches game ist es denn?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2014)

Welches Spiel? WoW? TES?

Klingt fast nach "zu wenig" Last für die Karte 

Ggf. mal mit MSI AfterBurner testen ob du die Taktraten selbst einstellen kannst


----------



## NuVirus (28. Juni 2014)

Ist wahrscheinlich trotzdem ein Treiberproblem da nicht sauber installiert.

Was für ein NT ist verbaut?

Probiere mal Grafikanfordernde Spiele sonst eben wie geschrieben mit Afterburner testen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2014)

das NT ist laut Sig ein Thermaltake Hamburg 530W

Das mit dem treiber wäre sonst auch meine Idee. Da hie rvon AMD auf AMD gewechselt wurde, ist ggf. der alte Treiber nicht deinstalliert worden.


----------



## Hille82 (29. Juni 2014)

Ähm guten Abend nochmals ^^

Also da ich hier im GW2 Thread bin erübrigt sich die Frage wohl um welches Spiel es geht ^^ Es laufen ALLE anderen Spiele ohne Murren, Sniper Elite 3, Thief, BF3 etc.....alles so wie es soll mit 1020Mhz und 60 FPS bei hohen/ultra-Einstellungen am Anschlag da FPS-Limiter aktiv. Treiber wurden vorher komplett entfernt mittels AMD CleanUninstall Utility und frisch aufgespielt.
Wie gesagt es funzt eig alles nur eben in GW2 gibt`s Probleme also wenn das jmd mit dem Spiel bestätigen kann ? Gute Nacht


----------



## NuVirus (29. Juni 2014)

Schau mal ob du im MSI Afterburner den 2D Takt irgendwie dauerhaft erhöhen kannst.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Juni 2014)

GW2 ist zu 90% CPU Limitierend, es liegt am Prozessor, Ramtakt, Ramtimings und nicht an der Grafikkarte.
Partikeleffekte und Schatteneffekte reduzieren, das hilft die CPU Last zu senken und die FPS steigen bissel hoch.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Juni 2014)

Er schrieb doch das er vorher keine Probleme hatte.


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. Juni 2014)

Bei welchen Settings hattest du denn bitte 60 FPS mit der HD6870 im PvE? Das klingt für mich ziemlich weit hergeholt, wenn du alles auf Anschlag hattest, musst du auf den Boden gesehen haben um mit der Karte so hohe FPS zu erreichen.


----------



## Hille82 (29. Juni 2014)

Also wie gesagt spiele auf ner Mischung zw. mittel/hoch klar so sachen wie texturen auf hoch fxaa an schatten eher niedrig/mittel und vor allem auch anzahl der dargestellten charaktere auf sehr niedrig. Nichtsdestotrotz hatte ich mit meiner HD6870 mehr FPS (bei ca gleichen Einstellungen wie jetzt) und natürlich auch ne Auslastung von ca 70-85 % GPU-Leistung. Deswegen wundert`s mich jetzt dass ich mit ner schnelleren Graka weniger FPS krieg und die nicht richtig ausgelastet wird.
Dass GW2 stets im CPU Limit liegt ist bekannt aber der lauft bei 4,4Ghz schon da ganze Zeit da wurde nichts verändert....

Naja dank Steam Summer Sale und Never Settle Programm wird jetzt die Tage einfach mal weniger GW2 gespielt weil wie gesagt alle anderen Games laufen top ^^


----------



## Jierdan (9. September 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> GW2 ist zu 90% CPU Limitierend, es liegt am Prozessor, Ramtakt, Ramtimings und nicht an der Grafikkarte.
> Partikeleffekte und Schatteneffekte reduzieren, das hilft die CPU Last zu senken und die FPS steigen bissel hoch.


 
Profitiert GW2 unbegrenzt von höherem RAMtakt? Ich las auch schon, dass mehr als 1600Mhz effektiv nicht genutzt würden?


----------

